# How Often Do You Grease Your Beam On Your Splitter



## pyronut (Aug 16, 2011)

I just got in my I&O splitter and was wondering how often you grease the beam on the splitter?  And what type of grease have you found best?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevin j (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't grease I use dry moly spray from Graingers. good EP lube, dries so it does not attract dust and turn into grinding compound.


----------



## xman23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I oil it up as I use it with some oil I no longer use in any more. Anything will work.

Tom


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never greased mine.  Never will either.  Will just make bark paste and a mess.  Keep the rail clean and you will be fine. Oil it when you're done to prevent rust if you want.  Anything you put on as lube is going to get contaminated from all the dirt/bark on the wood and having oil/grease on the bedrail to attract it is just going to make a mess.


----------



## Trktrd (Aug 17, 2011)

Never


----------



## zzr7ky (Aug 17, 2011)

+1


----------



## davmor (Aug 17, 2011)

Never use grease. After I am done using it I just spray everything with wd40 to keep the rust off the beam.


----------



## MofoG23 (Aug 17, 2011)

davmor said:
			
		

> Never use grease. After I am done using it I just spray everything with wd40 to keep the rust off the beam.



Same here...wipe the beam down and give it a quick spray to prevent rust.  I've had no issues with build up either.


----------



## jensent (Aug 17, 2011)

Never


----------



## dcjohnson (Aug 18, 2011)

Never, Never, Never!


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 18, 2011)

Never.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 18, 2011)

Grease: never.
Used or spare motor oil: once in a blue moon and before I put it up for the winter.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 18, 2011)

Our splitter basically gets used once per year. Before I shut the motor off I'll put it back into the horizontal position and then put oil on the beam. Then I run the wedge to fully extended and bring it back up. That it the extent of it. Put the splitter in the barn and forget about it until next year.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 18, 2011)

is this title supposed to be dirty, cause it sounds dirty.
wait, yep, thought so...just confirmed with another 13 year old boy that it is, indeed, dirty.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 19, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Our splitter basically gets used once per year. Before I shut the motor off I'll put it back *into the horizontal position *and then put oil on the beam. Then I run the wedge to fully extended and bring it back up. That it the extent of it. Put the splitter in the barn and forget about it until next year.




boy I never thought I would her these words from Backwoods


----------



## lukem (Aug 19, 2011)

I never do.  Owner's manual didn't mention anything about it.

My neighbor does about every 5 minutes with bar oil in an oiler can, but I think it is overkill...and makes a mess of the splitter.  

To each their own.


----------



## 'bert (Aug 19, 2011)

i have sprayed a bit of liquid graphite on mine when I am done with it.  Not sure if it helped or not but it did prevent rust.


----------

